
Bug Fix/Feature Request- Remove trailing ")" in url - npk

======
npk
Often, if i click on an url enclosed in parens (<http://www.cnn.com)> the url
includes the trailing paren, and leads to a 404 error.

~~~
bootload
thx for the heads up. Does the same thing happen leaving a space after the end
of the url ie: ( <http://www.cnn.com> ) ... no but there is a trailing '/'.

So if you do something like this ( <http://www.cnn.com/> ) does this cause a
problem? (no)

------
brett
I submitted this to the feature request thread a couple weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=10889>

------
far33d
use the feature request link at the bottom of the main page.

~~~
npk
Ahh, I didn't see that link. Consequently, this posting should be deleted.

------
rms
(<http://www.seehere.com)>

